# Anhinga in flight



## robertwsimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

Another from a trip to the Wakodahatchee Wetlands here in south florida.

Hope you enjoy.  C&C always welcome


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, awesome capture


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 29, 2010)

Not only "in flight", but "singing" as well! That is cool! The all blue sky was such a perfect backdrop! 
I've never heard about these birds. The name is all new to me. You got any photo of an anhinga standing up? Just for me to see this bird in another position, too?


----------



## mimstrel (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, you can really tell they're Pelicaniformes, with that throat pouch expanded there!  I'm impressed!  I didn't know they ever expanded theirs.  (Don't mind me, I'm an ornithologist).

LaFoto - Anhinga look basically like cormorants as far as posture.  They're very closely related.  

I would be interested to see some more pictures, too.  We don't get Anhinga this far north.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!  I have been trying to get a satisfactory photo of this species in flight for a while now!

Here are two more photos of Anhinga that I have from the same area






Please excuse the poor image quality.  I have learned a lot since then.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a better photo that I took that day


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoa, I'm loving the middle two pics you posted - the water 'background' is really lovely


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah the first one frustrates me.  That guy was swimming under those lilly pads, catching fish, coming back out, flipping them up in the air, and catching them in his mouth.  It was fun to watch, but I didn't get a decent shot of it.  If only I had known then what I know now...


----------



## icassell (Apr 29, 2010)

Anhinga go with herons and cormorants in my list of birds I like. I've only seen them wild many years ago on a trip to the Everglades and that was before I had an interest in bird photography.  I like the way they sometimes swim with just the head and neck above the water -- looking like a sea serpent. That is a great in-flight capture! You should add it to the Bird Forum Gallery:  BirdForum - The Net's Largest Birding Community, Dedicated To Wild Birds


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

I signed up!


----------



## icassell (Apr 29, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> I signed up!



If you're more interested in the photography side than the ornithology side, you should also check out:

BirdPhotographers.Net - It Ain't Just Birds

Without a doubt, I have seen the most consistent superb nature photography and nature photography critique on that site.  Unfortunately, however, it will give you a serious case of glass-envy.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't need any more of that than I already have.


----------



## icassell (Apr 29, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> I don't need any more of that than I already have.



:lmao:  Yeah, tell me about it!  It's still worth looking at, though.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

the envy that is... I could always use more glass.


----------

